# Mars Mushrooms?



## zozo (29 May 2021)

Some say it must be a growing spherical-shaped mineral accumulation pushed up from the soil by natural means.









						Scientists Believe These Photos Show Mushrooms on Mars. Not So Fast.
					

The claim is bound to cause controversy. See the possible evidence.




					www.popularmechanics.com
				




Others say it looks eerily similar to Puffball mushrooms... 













						(PDF) Fungi on Mars? Evidence of Growth and Behavior From Sequential Images
					

PDF | Fungi thrive in radiation intense environments. Sequential photos document that fungus-like Martian specimens emerge from the soil and increase in... | Find, read and cite all the research you need on ResearchGate




					www.researchgate.net
				




The trip from Mars?


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (29 May 2021)

A Mars colony never gets off the ground because the planet is littered with psychedelics and all the colonists are too bored not to dabble 😂

“This is Houston, we’ve lost visual. Can we have an update on the progress of the agricultural geodesic dome?”

“I can see the wind Houston... It’s beautiful!” 🍄🥴🦄🌈


----------



## zozo (29 May 2021)

That would be The Marshmellow Mushroom than...


----------



## X3NiTH (29 May 2021)

So this is good news if we ever want to grow stuff in the soil on Mars, there’s a mychorrizal network good to go!





It also means there’s the possibility to grow structure using a native mycelium.


----------



## Andy Taylor (30 May 2021)

X3NiTH said:


> So this is good news if we ever want to grow stuff in the soil on Mars, there’s a mychorrizal network good to go!
> 
> View attachment 170047
> 
> ...


Thats not a chair thats a toadstool!


----------



## zozo (30 May 2021)

Andy Taylor said:


> toadstool!


Is that a true English word? I didn't know, this is the first time I read this. In my native language, a Mushroom is a "Paddestoel" where "Padde" is Toad and Stoel is Stool. That's funny... We have no other word for it, you also still have Mushroomed but we only have Paddestoel.

But did anybody actually ever see a Toad Sitting on a Mushroom? I didn't...


----------



## X3NiTH (30 May 2021)

I’ve seen it before, funnily enough on Fly Agaric. Here is a couple of pics from the net where others have seen the same, I don’t know if they are staged or not,
random search on Google.


----------



## John q (30 May 2021)

Whoo the irony,  looks like a colarado river toad sitting on a variety of Amantia Muscaria.

That photo was staged, this one is 100% real..🤭


----------



## zozo (30 May 2021)

I looked it up in the Etymology archives, it's something very ancient... Toads and Mushrooms are since remembrance related to Witchcraft and other magical myths. In your case as Brits, think of




I actually should have known it was something in this area because in our language the Shelf Fungus growing on trees is named Fairy Benches and toadstools growing in a circle are named Witch Circles. And it was thought that Toadstools grew in the devils' footprints. They were simply deemed magical because they can instantly occur overnight and litter a forest or a field and disappear as quickly as they come. Never the less their psychedelic properties most likely contributed to the fact people saw, toads and fairies sitting on them, gnomes living in them, werewolves, and other mythological beings. I guess to learn what to eat and what not has to start somewhere, so once upon a time it must have been hilarious times.


----------



## sparkyweasel (30 May 2021)

zozo said:


> toadstools growing in a circle are named Witch Circles.


We call them fairy rings.


----------



## X3NiTH (31 May 2021)

zozo said:


> I guess to learn what to eat and what not has to start somewhere, so once upon a time it must have been hilarious times.



Even things known to be safe that depending on the environment could become very unsafe, for instance bread made from grain contaminated by Ergot fungus and depending on what time period in the UK you took that trip and if you survived you could be even more unlucky and find yourself receiving a dooking or burnt at the stake. There were probably quite a few Catweazles back then!


----------



## zozo (31 May 2021)

X3NiTH said:


> Even things known to be safe that depending on the environment could become very unsafe, for instance bread made from grain contaminated by Ergot fungus and depending on what time period in the UK you took that trip and if you survived you could be even more unlucky and find yourself receiving a dooking or burnt at the stake. There were probably quite a few Catweazles back then!



Dr. Albert Hofman probably was one of the last known Catweazles, in 1938 he was already experimenting with Claviceps purpurea. The story goes that in 1943 he did a second attempt synthesizing it and after a day of work on his way home on his bicycle he noticed a very funny feeling. He probably thought he was flying 

home or something. And this was the actual birthday of LSD.


----------



## X3NiTH (31 May 2021)

I’ll bet my left foot that Hoffman was one of those chemists that found it hard to resist sniffing every bottle in the Lab!


----------



## sparkyweasel (31 May 2021)

Doctor: That’s right, the great Hoffmann.
Blackadder: Owner of the largest leech farm in Europe.


----------



## John q (1 Jun 2021)

Always love things that go circular...  Mr hoffman isolated and identified Psilocybin about 20 yrs after lsd 25, what's the connection with Psilocybin, think toadstools. The grand circular connection to lsd is aquariums, aquarium fish were one of hoffmans first test subjects with lysergic acid diethylamide, he noted in his book ~ "Of the remaining animal species on which LSD was tested, only aquarium fish and spiders need be mentioned here. In the fish, unusual swimming postures were observed".

Square pegs, round hole's...


----------



## X3NiTH (2 Jun 2021)




----------

